# Dieppe vet please open sunday am



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

I have a Monday 14.40 crossing back to Dover on Monday and will need a vet in Dieppe that opens on a Sunday Morning if you know of one please

Or l guess a Saturday late afternoon would do l think


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Skid,
Not having a dog myself but going on the experiences of friends here in Normandy. The French vets are very sympathetic and flexible in providing travel docs for pets.
I'm sure if you approached one before the weekend they would help you to comply with the rules.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You'll pay for the privilege though 8O 

tony


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks but just need a vet to ask


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Skid

Are there any in >> here << that may be suitable?

I confess I haven't looked. :?

If not, and you do find a good one near Dieppe, please make a note and we can add it to the Guide.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Skid.
Try one of these.......................

Sorry Skid. It seems I found Dieppe in the states or Camada.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Skid.
Found the French Dieppe ones.

http://maison-jardin.118000.fr/v_dieppe_76/c_veterinaire

Ray.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

skid said:


> I have a Monday 14.40 crossing back to Dover on Monday and will need a vet in Dieppe that opens on a Sunday Morning if you know of one please
> 
> Or l guess a Saturday late afternoon would do l think


Hi you need to see a Vet not less than 24 hours and not more than 48 hours before your crossing. So def Saturday afternoon or Sun Morning.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vet*

Hi

Use the French yellow pages

http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/

Qui = who

Ou = Where

So..... vetenaires

.....Dieppe

You could also log on to www.google.fr and google for vetenaires Dieppe.

Russell


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would be surprised of any vet is open for routine stuff on a Saturday afternoon or Sunday. It is mostly emergency only. Of course if you ring them they may agree to see you but charge emergency call out rates 8O 

Note to self:- remember not to book Monday morning crossing :lol:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We never book Monday crossings for that reason also watch for Monday holidays..I book for Wednesday or thursday then I know I will find av et ok.

We usually go to vet at Ardress about 15 mins from Calais.
Telephone no 0033321354003

val


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We too use the Ardres vet. You can park in the square outside the surgery overnight too :lol:


----------

